# HP Pavilion dm4-3000 Beats Edition Notebook PC



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 5, 2012)

Fresh arrival from HP, Pavilion DM4-3022tx
Launched on 30 Dec 2011

*h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/images/emea/HP-Pavilion-dm4-3000-Entertainment-Beats-Edition-Notebook-PC-series-APJ_400x400.jpg

Operating system
Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64

Processors
Intel® Core™ i5-2450M 
• 2.5 GHz 

Chipset
Intel HM67 Express
Memory
Memory, standard
6 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 (1 x 2 GB, 1 x 4 GB) 
Memory, maximum
Supports up to 16 GB DDR3
Memory slots
2 user accessible

Storage
Hard drive description
640 GB SATA (5400 rpm)
Optical drive
SuperMulti DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support

Graphics
Display
14" HD BrightView LED-backlit Display (1366 x 768)

Graphics
AMD Radeon HD 7470M (1 GB GDDR5 dedicated)
Expansion features

Ports
1 VGA
1 HDMI
1 Headphone-out/Microphone in combo jack
1 USB 2.0
2 SuperSpeed USB 3.0
1 RJ45

Slots
Multi-Format Digital Media Card Reader for Secure Digital cards & Multimedia cards

Media devices
Webcam
HP TrueVision HD Webcam with Integrated Digital Microphone (High Definition low-light); 720p HD video streaming of webcam support Skype

Audio features
Beats™ Audio with HP Triple Bass Reflex Subwoofer

Input devices
Pointing device
HP Imagepad with On/Off button

Keyboard
Full size island-style
Communications

Network interface
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN

Wireless
Intel 802.11 b/g/n
Bluetooth

Dimensions and Weight
Weight
Starting at 1.97 kg
Dimensions (W x D x H)
33.8 x 22.5 x 3.24 cm

Power
Power supply type
90W AC Power Adapter


Security management
HP SimplePass Fingerprint Reader; Kensington® MicroSaver lock slot;


Dont know about price and availablity yet, but I am expecting a reply from hp for the same.

What do you think about this rig, people. Submit your comments.


GPU roughly equals amd radeon 6490


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 5, 2012)

looks good, any idea how much it costs


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 6, 2012)

samudragupta said:


> looks good, any idea how much it costs



Some blogger says 49k
what do you think, worth it?


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 6, 2012)

Minus the graphic card i think its a decent buy (the graphic card on the machine is a shame)... Especially the beats audio and the red backlit keyboard will be something to talk about... If i had the moolah i would want to first check it out in personal..


----------



## red dragon (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it only me who thinks it looks very cheap and tacky?


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 6, 2012)

obviously not the most stylish laptop in the market.


----------

